# Best manufacturers/plants



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Saw some people mention Ohio Pet Foods and how it's the best out there, I'm curious to hear why??

Plants/manufacturers aren't something I know a whole lot about, thought this could be an interesting discussion. 

Some places I can think of off the top of my head:



Midwestern Pet Foods (Pro Pac, Earthborn)
American Nutrition (Mulligan Stew, Breeders Choice)
Chenango Valley Pet Foods (Back to Basics, Evolve, Dr Foster & Smith)
Diamond
Eagle Pack
Pied Piper (Nature's Variety, Canine Caviar)
Champion Pet Foods



The list I found was last updated in 2007, so I dunno if it's 100% accurate, I'm sure things have changed...


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Good topic, hope someone knows more than me, which is about what you know.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Subbing, I'm interested as well :smile:


----------



## pgiven (Nov 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> Saw some people mention Ohio Pet Foods and how it's the best out there, I'm curious to hear why??
> 
> Plants/manufacturers aren't something I know a whole lot about, thought this could be an interesting discussion.
> 
> ...



Been down this road multiple times in the last few months.

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/13760-who-manufactures-your-dog-food.html
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-ca...-manufactures-your-dog-food-5.html#post194226


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Thanks, I remembered a thread that stated who manufactures what, but I wanted to actually discuss the different plants, esp since in the past week, I keep hearing Ohio Pet Foods talked up a lot, and I'm curious as to why.


----------



## pgiven (Nov 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> Thanks, I remembered a thread that stated who manufactures what, but I wanted to actually discuss the different plants, esp since in the past week, I keep hearing Ohio Pet Foods talked up a lot, and I'm curious as to why.


So search for Ohio Pet Foods. I'm really getting annoyed with such similar threads being started week after week. This is the only forum I see that happen at, and it's the same culprits every time.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

I believe this thread is about why someone would like a particular plant for that plant's behavior, customer service or production.... this is not a "where is your food made" thread.

I prefer Ohio Pet Foods due to their high digestibility and cook rate as well as ingredient sourcing and their EU status. I have never, ever had a problem with any food manufactured in this plant. Any contact with them is pleasant and most questions answers (they wouldn't tell me all the private labels they make lol) Their cooking method is different, some plants may be similar now but for many years they were the only one doing this, they do not flash cook the product and then run it through the die....they slow cook at a much, much lower temperature (preserving proteins) and then put it through the die. This creates a high cook rate (this is the amount the food is cooked...many other kibbles are flash cooked at like 700 degrees for a few minutes and then taken out... OPF slow cooks at like 350 and below for a much longer time and thoroughly cooks the product. They compare it to a crock pot) The company has high standards and has never been subjected to a recall of any of the product they make. IMO every food no matter what label that comes out of this plant performs wonderfully on my dogs and in many many others. I could go on but I have to go, time for Emma's check up...


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

pgiven said:


> So search for Ohio Pet Foods. I'm really getting annoyed with such similar threads being started week after week. This is the only forum I see that happen at, and it's the same culprits every time.


I agree with Kibbleleady, it's about why you like them. No need to get annoyed.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Yes, thank you kibblelady and Sahara. 

Pgiven, if you don't like the thread, just don't read it or participate. Simple.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Kibblelady said:


> I believe this thread is about why someone would like a particular plant for that plant's behavior, customer service or production.... this is not a "where is your food made" thread.
> 
> I prefer Ohio Pet Foods due to their high digestibility and cook rate as well as ingredient sourcing and their EU status. I have never, ever had a problem with any food manufactured in this plant. Any contact with them is pleasant and most questions answers (they wouldn't tell me all the private labels they make lol) Their cooking method is different, some plants may be similar now but for many years they were the only one doing this, they do not flash cook the product and then run it through the die....they slow cook at a much, much lower temperature (preserving proteins) and then put it through the die. This creates a high cook rate (this is the amount the food is cooked...many other kibbles are flash cooked at like 700 degrees for a few minutes and then taken out... OPF slow cooks at like 350 and below for a much longer time and thoroughly cooks the product. They compare it to a crock pot) The company has high standards and has never been subjected to a recall of any of the product they make. IMO every food no matter what label that comes out of this plant performs wonderfully on my dogs and in many many others. I could go on but I have to go, time for Emma's check up...



Thank you for your answer Cherri. This is what I was interested in hearing from users like yourself who know more about the plants themselves


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

pgiven said:


> So search for Ohio Pet Foods. I'm really getting annoyed with such similar threads being started week after week. This is the only forum I see that happen at, and it's the same culprits every time.



Just a question... I find this kind of funny--you have 40 posts which would seem to indicate you haven't been out here a REAL long time. And yet you are annoyed already? 

Your head might spin off its axis before its over.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Right now I am favoring Fromm because they have their own plant and have never had any recalls. The dogs do amazingly on their food.
Now i"m off to google what foods are made by OPH...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Just a question... I find this kind of funny--you have 40 posts which would seem to indicate you haven't been out here a REAL long time. And yet you are annoyed already?
> 
> Your head might spin off its axis before its over.




LOL, this is true


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Right now I am favoring Fromm because they have their own plant and have never had any recalls. The dogs do amazingly on their food.
> Now i"m off to google what foods are made by OPH...



Shamrock, I have always liked Fromm as well. They are a small company and have been out there for many years. I have also liked their formulations of their foods, I think I did try one once but at the time I was looking into them I could not afford their food :/ I do not know anything about the plant though....


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Kibblelady said:


> Shamrock, I have always liked Fromm as well. They are a small company and have been out there for many years. I have also liked their formulations of their foods, I think I did try one once but at the time I was looking into them I could not afford their food :/ I do not know anything about the plant though....


Here are a couple of links regarding Fromm's new manufacturing plant:
Fromm Family Foods converts old feed mill into factory for gourmet pet food
http://www.petfoodindustry.com/News/Fromm_invests_US$10_million_in_new_petfood_manufacturing_facility.html


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

Interesting stuff. Thanks for posting that!


----------

